# Traditions Cerakote vs CVA Nitride



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 12, 2016)

I've seen the video on YouTube where they do a comparison and oddly enough if you look close it looks like the Cerakote barrel moves almost like they change it out occasionally.

Anyway, which is actually more rust resistant and are both inside barrel coatings as well?


----------



## OldCrowkiller (Feb 15, 2016)

Nitriding protects the bore and exterior, Cerakoting is an exterior paint. 

Which company offers to replace the barrel if the bore pits? I think that answers which is superior.

I'm not a CVA fan, but I think they are ahead of the curve on this.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------

